# 600bhp Corsa Turbo



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

well hello every one, this is my first post on here, my friend asked me to come and clean his car ready for a photo shoot with a magazine the following day, iv only just starting learning about the basics of detailing but we were both happy with the result, sorry about the pictures having my logo on the bottom its just for copyright purposes,hope you like and feel free to comment

so we started with this,not very dirty but did have traces of rubber due to burnouts at santa pod 









Rear wheels of to get better access









bit of carbon 


















we started with a rince and then snow foam 
























rinced and ready for claying 








me claying
















snow foamed again after clay bar








hopfully doing this correctly :/








getting there slowly








mmmm nice reflections now 
















engine bay preped and cleaned 








bit differant









carbon wing so much better now 








all done ben and i were made up with how it came out, by the way the windows are plastic 








































sneak peak of the inside

























thanks for looking and i hope iv posted this correctly and if not, im sorry


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it just me or does the wings and bonnet not fit. Nice job mind. :thumb:


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

thank you and the bonnet is raised and the wings arnt the best of fitment but they came up really well


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

600BHP in a Corsa, that will shift.

What times were you making at the Pod?


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

saw this at pvs the other weekend, quick car.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

600bhp in a corsa?.what's the spec please.


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

it was at pod last weekend , best time 12.1 but it was down on boost due to some problems, lad who owns it reckons with the new race slicks he should see mid 10s low 10s, i went in the car the other day, lets just say at VERY high speed it still trs to spin ha ha,


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

this is the build thread on corsasport ,full info in there http://www.corsasport.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=574714&page=1


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Who gives a damn about panel gaps...................A 600bhp Corsa, a FWD Corsa! Love it.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks mateyou done a superb job by the way:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

daver555 said:


> Who gives a damn about panel gaps...................A 600bhp Corsa, a FWD Corsa! Love it.


Me. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There is no way slicks will take off 2 seconds.

There is quite a few guys running 10s in their Corsas and Novas these days.

A guy called Specky in his Tigra is the only 9 second pass I've seen by a FWD Vauxhall.


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

specky, ben knows him ,im sure the manifold on this corsa is off speckys tigra and its running at full boost now, im only going of what he has said


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

600BHP!!!! :doublesho

I bet it overtakes itself on roundabouts! :devil:


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

at santa pod it was ment to be running 570 @1.9bar﻿ on agarret gt3582r , but wasnt running right, but monday night it made 600.3bhp on the dyno


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ITHAQVA said:


> 600BHP!!!! :doublesho
> 
> I bet it overtakes itself on roundabouts! :devil:


Welcome to the Vauxhall world.

Here is a really really quick one.






Here is a Bugatti Veyron v. Nissan GTR for comparison. 




A Tigra that would eat a Veyron, lol.


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Wow oh wow lol how much does it cost to do this kind do this to a corsa?


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

speckys is running about 700bhp isnt it ,its broke atm i think ?? somthing to do with the block ?? im not sure how much to be honest buddy


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Markyjoe said:


> speckys is running about 700bhp isnt it ,its broke atm i think ?? somthing to do with the block ?? im not sure how much to be honest buddy


I don't remember it being that high but wouldn't question it if I was told so.


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

il find out tommorow, i was with specky on sunday night in warrington, i rember seeing the tigra as it was getting built , il find out tho


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

thats awesome

probably needs the 600bhp to move with that intercooler haha


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

I love the licence plate


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dtfrith said:


> Wow oh wow lol how much does it cost to do this kind do this to a corsa?


Too much.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

wow what a car.


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

mental :thumb:


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Too much.


Well put.:doublesho


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Too much.


It depends really if built over a couple years works out ok with any big power builds as long as you have a regular income.taking your time with any project is key.


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Is it just me or does the wings and bonnet not fit. Nice job mind. :thumb:


The bonnet is propped up at the back to help evacuate hot air from the engine bay. The wings might just be a bad fit lol.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

What a beast! Noticed an 01704 number on the van, are you in Southport/Burscough?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Could have polished out the swirls on the plastic windows tho!


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

Not usually a fan of Vauxhall's but bugger me that's Awesome!!:thumb::thumb:

You can never have too much Power!!!!


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice.

Still registered as a 1.0 merit, Cheeky... Lol


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Doug_M said:


> Nice.
> 
> Still registered as a 1.0 merit, Cheeky... Lol


Incorrect!


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

yer its all legit  i dont know if you can polish the plastic windows or not, ben did use some stuff but tbh i dont think it made much differance, any advise on how to polish them would be great


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> What a beast! Noticed an 01704 number on the van, are you in Southport/Burscough?


yer its from southport, i live in aughton but the cars located in southport


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Impessive that quite like the carbon not usually a fan on non black cars but deserves it! what was in the right lane on last run? Also wonder what the outcome would be vs scoffs sub 11sec Renault 5.


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

details said:


> Impessive that quite like the carbon not usually a fan on non black cars but deserves it! what was in the right lane on last run? Also wonder what the outcome would be vs scoffs sub 11sec Renault 5.


im not to sure mate what was in the other lane, i shall speak to him in the morning and find out for you


----------

